# Sticky  BetterRide: Greatly improve your riding - Guaranteed!



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

*"We don't stop playing because we get old, we get old because we stop playing!"*

As a coach and former pro downhill racer who is turning 55 in a few months, I know that sometimes it can be hard to keep playing. I hope to inspire you, help you improve your skills and confidence and help you stay fit, mobile and healthy with my tips, videos and courses.

Here is a link to my free mini-course on *The 10 Most Common MTB Myths & Mistakes & How To Correct Them*. Hope you find this helpful and don't hesitate to contact me or share your experiences.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Been to two of Gene’s camps. Will go again. Best money ever spent in the sport. One of the few coaches who understands coaching rather than just riding.


----------



## skypig (May 19, 2020)

Good coaches are few and far between. I’ve found one in QLD Australia. 

That said - MTB seems to have a good coaching/training “system” (including accreditation) which is apparently adopted from Snowboarding.

I’ve been subjected to ”training” in large, complex, helicopters. Training that costs $1000’s/hr. Training that was basically educationally unsound.

The coaching I receive on my MTB could be used in a “train the trainer“ course on “how it should be done” - marvellous.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Gene Hamilton said:


> *"We don't stop playing because we get old, we get old because we stop playing!"*
> 
> As a coach and former pro downhill racer who is turning 55 in a few months, I know that sometimes it can be hard to keep playing. I hope to inspire you, help you improve your skills and confidence and help you stay fit, mobile and healthy with my tips, videos and courses.
> 
> ...


Gene - any chance you'll be having a training session in the Philadelphia area anytime soon? Thanks.


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi there, I offer quite a few courses on the East Coast each year. Philadelphia is not one of my usual stops, but if you're up for a road trip, there are always courses in NC and VA. You can check out my course schedule here: Course dates and locations.
Looking forward to coaching you in the future!
Cheers,
Gene


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Gene Hamilton said:


> Hi there, I offer quite a few courses on the East Coast each year. Philadelphia is not one of my usual stops, but if you're up for a road trip, there are always courses in NC and VA. You can check out my course schedule here: Course dates and locations.
> Looking forward to coaching you in the future!
> Cheers,
> Gene


Gene - You're missing a good opportunity to coach folks from the PA, NJ, and NY areas. 
I'll look into a road trip to VA. That would work too. Keep riding!! - Bill


----------



## red_5ive (Jun 19, 2018)

Gene Hamilton said:


> *"We don't stop playing because we get old, we get old because we stop playing!"*


A quote to live by. Apart from mountain biking (and a few other outdoor hobbies), I've trained with weights since my teens. I'm 51 now, but I still train 4 days a week and have maintained a lean physique. Although I don't have the build I used to as age is now the main contender, I still maintain a moderately heavy workout regime, coupled with _mostly_ a good diet. I'm still strong and nimble. As long as I'm able, I don't plan on stopping.


----------

